
UML to Be Ejected from Microsoft Visual Studio - ohjeez
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3131600/application-development/uml-to-be-ejected-from-microsoft-visual-studio.html
======
captainmuon
Wait, there was a UML tool in VS? I didn't even notice... although I did need
to make a UML diagram once or twice.

I've always found UML a bit counterintuitive. The inheritance arrows seem to
go the wrong direction. It also focuses too much on inheritance and not enough
on convention, which object is responsible for what, and data flow. I won't
miss it, but a well-designed sketching tool to explain code would be nice.

------
Meph504
Would be interesting to see a poll of Hacker News readers on use of UML over
the last 10 years.

~~~
teh_klev
I use it now and again as a documentation aid, for example to explain complex
relationships between entities, use case diagrams and sequence diagrams. But I
don't use it to design or round-trip my development process.

Seeing some of the horrors created by Rational Rose and it's aficionado's back
in the late 90's turned me off from all that. _/ shudders_

